# Update on 187 gallon



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

As you all know I was having a series of problems with my 187 gallon saltwater before. I thought I'd update everyone on the tank. I removed all artificial corals and barnacles, and bought another 50 pounds of LR. I'm still adding more rock, but the tankmate list has changed as well. I had added a diamond sleeper goby, but it burrowed under a rock and got crushed. The thin mandarin didn't make it, and the filefish jumped out through a hole in the lid. This is the current list of animals in the tank.

1 Heniochus acuminatus
1 Centropyge bicolor 
1 Gramma loreto
2 Amphiprion percula
1 Sphaeramia nematoptera
1 Cleaner shrimp
50 Astraea snails
Caulerpa prolifera

New additions:
25 blue leg hermits
1 Hammer Coral
~20 Assorted Mushroom Anemones
1 clump of Zoanthids
1 Plating Montipora
1 Bubble Coral

The coraline is really taking off, the coral is growing very fast, and the grazers all keep the hair algae in perfect balance. It is really starting to take off now. The coral is even doing well under compound Flourescent lighting! The heni doesn't bother any corals, but she devoured all my aiptasia.;-) Still planning on adding:
1 Bubble Anemone
1 Brown Sebae Anemone (white are unhealthy)
Various Soft Corals
Xenia
More zoanthids
More hermits
More LR
a yellow tang
a hippo tang
7 ignitus anthias
9 green chromis
1 Long nosed Hawkfish
1 Leopard Wrasse
2 More cleaner shrimp

Sorry for the novel, but thought I'd share.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

very nice update, looks like your heading in the right direction. how many watts are your florecents?


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got a little over 300 watts right now, and if the coral starts to look bad I'll move another 200 watt CF light over the tank.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

So my heniochus decided to smack its face into the glass full speed and kill itself.  There is good news though... I went to the store and traded in some Caulerpa today, and they gave me some graciliara and a long tentacled anemone (Macrodactyla doreensis)! So happy! The colors are great (obviously not bleached or dyed) and it has already attached. So far the percs haven't noticed it though. It has expanded to the size it was originally at in the store, and they'd had it for 2 months.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have some recent pics? A video would be even better! I have a couple of thoughts, but i'd rather see the tank first.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I went to the MMC today and picked up a bunch of different animals. I got a beautiful healthy Haddoni Carpet Anemone, a pair of Clarcki Clownfish (they get along well with the percs so far... the breeder was actually keeping them together apparently), 2 different plating montipora (orange and green), and some zoanthids. I also just cleaned and re-aquascaped the tank. No more dead coral skeletons for me! :-D


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

So it turns out my Haddoni carpet is not a carpet, but an atlantic flower anemone (Epycistys crucifer)! I am going to try and pick up an anemone shrimp (or crab) for it next weekend. Any suggestions? I also forgot to mention that I picked up a blue Ricordea at the MMC. By the way, what the store sold me as a long tentacled anemone turned out to be a Bubble Tipped Anemone... but it's supposedly hardier and the Clarcki Clowns love it.

As a side note, my dad said he really liked some of the other types of coral (Acropora, Pocillopora, etc.), so he said we are going to look into the new LED lights for reef tanks! He was asking all kinds of questions about them at the MMC.

As a side side note I will try to get pics tonight, but no promises.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

The bicolor has decided that it can pick at the flower anemone,which really stressed the anemone. So I moved the anemone to its own little salt tank (cycled), that has a bunch of gracilaria, tubeworms, and caulerpa. I will probably add an anemone shrimp for it and a pair of Bangaii Cardinalfish.


----------

